# suche Bike...



## kate82 (17. Juni 2010)

Hi Mädls,

suche ein Freeride evtl. Enduro Bike, selber bin ich nur 1,61 groß und brauch was wendiges .
Federweg sollte bei 150/160 liegen und würde u. a. trotzdem gerne noch uphill fahren....
Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen?

LG Kathrin


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-Bulli...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3f0088ff2c

noch einen Umwerfer ran und du kannst  mit dem Bike überall hinfahren  habe ich heute zufällig in der Bucht gesehen und so wie dort steht hat es mal schlappe 3000 - 4000  gekostet. Aber das wichtigste, Du wirst diesen Rahmen (inkl.) Lager durch fahren nie kaputt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kate82 (17. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-Bulli...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3f0088ff2c
> 
> noch einen Umwerfer ran und du kannst mit dem Bike überall hinfahren  habe ich heute zufällig in der Bucht gesehen und so wie dort steht hat es mal schlappe 3000 - 4000 gekostet. Aber das wichtigste, Du wirst diesen Rahmen (inkl.) Lager durch fahren nie kaputt bekommen.


 

ahhhhja, komm ich da schon bergauf ;-)
das hat jetzt ein einfach-kettenblatt oder? kann man das umrüsten auf zwei?


----------



## AntiSoftie (17. Juni 2010)

http://www.bikx.de/bergamont-enduro-99-classic-line-p-34482.html


----------



## AntiSoftie (17. Juni 2010)

kate82 schrieb:


> ahhhhja, komm ich da schon bergauf ;-)
> das hat jetzt ein einfach-kettenblatt oder? kann man das umrüsten auf zwei?



hammerschmidt ^^


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2010)

Du kannst dort auch einen Umwerfen montieren (hat meine Frau auch)  wir sind auch schon locker Touren in den Alpen damit gefahren. Es ist zwar schon ein echter Freerider aber man kann mit der Kiste alles machen.

Ach ja, Hammerschmidt geht nicht (Pedalrückschlag). Eine Kurbel mit 24/36 und Du kommst über all durch.


----------



## AntiSoftie (17. Juni 2010)

achso^^ hab selber auch keine  derb zu teuer für mich


----------



## kate82 (17. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du kannst dort auch einen Umwerfen montieren (hat meine Frau auch) wir sind auch schon locker Touren in den Alpen damit gefahren. Es ist zwar schon ein echter Freerider aber man kann mit der Kiste alles machen.
> 
> Ach ja, Hammerschmidt geht nicht (Pedalrückschlag). Eine Kurbel mit 24/36 und Du kommst über all durch.


 

das hört sich ja schon mal gut an


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Juni 2010)

genau, kauft die geklauten Dinger immer schön in der Bucht....
(wobei ich jetzt nicht dieses spezielle Angebot meine, sondern eher verallgemeinere, aber ist doch war.)


----------



## Nuala (17. Juni 2010)

welche schrittlänge hast du? ist wichtig wegen der überstandhöhe und könnte bei deiner größe ein problem werden... bin selbst mit 168 cm eine "betroffene". fahre ein specialized enduro von 2008 in s, das aktuelle modell wäre für mich zu hoch gebaut.


----------



## AntiSoftie (17. Juni 2010)

das hier von der rahmengröße *gg* 

auchn specialized enduro  

http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/26_125_82/products_id/3286


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kate82 (17. Juni 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> welche schrittlänge hast du? ist wichtig wegen der überstandhöhe und könnte bei deiner größe ein problem werden... bin selbst mit 168 cm eine "betroffene". fahre ein specialized enduro von 2008 in s, das aktuelle modell wäre für mich zu hoch gebaut.


 

oh ok, ich habe 72cm........


----------



## kate82 (17. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> das hier von der rahmengröße *gg*
> 
> auchn specialized enduro
> 
> http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/26_125_82/products_id/3286


 


 das wäre perfekt, nur die farbe gefällt mir nicht.....


----------



## AntiSoftie (17. Juni 2010)

kate82 schrieb:


> das wäre perfekt, nur die farbe gefällt mir nicht.....



http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/26_125_82/products_id/788 



besser?


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2010)

Schau mal da:

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Komplettbike:::20.html?XTCsid=902d2ef9e94c1f29e1ab8f5a85013dbe

Und der Jürgen baut dir auch ne Sondergröße wenn es sein muss. Sonstige Sonderwünsche sind in der Regel auch kein Problem.

Bin ebenfalls nur 161 cm groß, Schrittlänge 74 cm.
Habe mir die Wildsau Enduro in XS bauen lassen, da S zu groß war. 
Die Wildsau Trail XA gibt es serienmäßig in XS.

XS entspricht einer Rahmenhöhe von 15", also ca. 38 cm.


----------



## Nuala (17. Juni 2010)

ich glaube, dass ist dann zu hoch für dich, ich habe 82 cm schrittlänge und passe über das enduro gerade rüber... was ginge wäre das sx trail von specialized 2009. das scratch und das remedy von trek wären leider auch zu hoch...


----------



## AntiSoftie (17. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schau mal da:
> 
> http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Komplettbike:::20.html?XTCsid=902d2ef9e94c1f29e1ab8f5a85013dbe
> 
> ...



naja aber wirklich gut aussehen tun die rahm ja ned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kate82 (17. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/26_125_82/products_id/788
> 
> 
> 
> besser?


 

ich lach mit tot, GENAU SOWAS wollte ich , da kann ich nicht umfallen....


----------



## AntiSoftie (17. Juni 2010)

kate82 schrieb:


> ich lach mit tot, GENAU SOWAS wollte ich , da kann ich nicht umfallen....



wusst ich xD! diesmal passt sogar die farbe ^^ aber mal ernsthaft: ein bike in xs zu finden wird echt schwierig


----------



## kate82 (17. Juni 2010)

das dachte ich, ich glaube S würde auch reichen, es kommt halt immer auf den rahmen an gelli......
die alutech gefallen mir jetzt nicht soooo gut.......


----------



## AntiSoftie (17. Juni 2010)

jo find auch das die ned gut aussehen!


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2010)

ich weiss es ist eigentlich eure Frauenrunde hier, aber hängt euch nicht immer an der Überstandshöhe auf, wenn Du im Felsengelände bist, wirst Du selten mit den Füssen auf den Boden kommen. Was wirklich wichtig ist, ist die länge des Rahmens. Ist der Rahmen zu Kurz wirst Du auf Touren schnell mit dem Rücken Probleme bekommen, ist er zu lang wirst Du im Gelände keinen Spaß haben. Das Ebay Bullit habe ich nur vorgeschlagen weil es ein S Rahmen ist der für ihre Größe eigentlich gut wäre. Ich will aber hier niemand zu irgend etwas überreden.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo Kate,
habe Dir Deine PN zu meinem Rad beantwortet.
Lese jetzt gerade Deinen Fred. 
Fahre mein Bionicon Supershuttle in Größe S, aber Größe M paßte sogar auch, will sagen Größe S könnte bei Deiner Körpergröße passen, da ich nicht viel größer bin. Und das Oberrohr des Rahmen ist schön tief gehalten - für den Federweg.

Grüße!


----------



## kate82 (17. Juni 2010)

das bullit würde mir schon gut gefallen 

was haltet ihr vom bionicon supershuttle FR?


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> naja aber wirklich gut aussehen tun die rahm ja ned...


 
Na, zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden. Sonst würden wir alle das Gleiche fahren. Auf alle Fälle sind sie stabil.

Was nicht schlecht ist, man hat bei Alutech ne große Farbauswahl, auch wenn ich darauf nicht zurück gegriffen habe.

Habe aber gerade nochmal nachgesehen. XS ist als Standartgöße bei der Trail XA nicht mehr drin. Naja aber wie gesagt, der Jürgen macht fast alles möglich, auch für Zwerge.


----------



## AntiSoftie (17. Juni 2010)

kate82 schrieb:


> das bullit würde mir schon gut gefallen
> 
> was haltet ihr vom bionicon supershuttle FR?



ich finds krass überteuert und das is nur n x-fusion drin die gabel is marke eigenbau von bionicon weiss ned ob die gut ist!


----------



## Nuala (17. Juni 2010)

bei den meisten herstellern ist selbst ein s-rahmen mit etwas mehr federweg ziemlich hoch. hier einige beispiele:  remedy : Überstandshöhe 								74.0 cm; sratch: Überstandshöhe 								79.0; sx trail 2010: Standover Height 737mm
wie sieht´s denn mit ´nem nikolai helius afr aus? das gibt´s glaube ich auch in sx. 
wenn du was gefunden hast,dann halte mich mal auf dem laufenden, bin nämlich auch auf der suche  wobei ich eigentlich schon fündig geworden bin (entweder die uzzi oder das scratch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (17. Juni 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> bei den meisten herstellern ist selbst ein s-rahmen mit etwas mehr federweg ziemlich hoch. hier einige beispiele:  remedy : Überstandshöhe 								74.0 cm; sratch: Überstandshöhe 								79.0; sx trail 2010: Standover Height 737mm
> wie sieht´s denn mit ´nem nikolai helius afr aus? das gibt´s glaube ich auch in sx.
> wenn du was gefunden hast,dann halte mich mal auf dem laufenden, bin nämlich auch auf der suche  wobei ich eigentlich schon fündig geworden bin (entweder die uzzi oder das scratch)



das nikolei sieht (meiner meinung nach) geil aus !


----------



## Nuala (17. Juni 2010)

@hopi: wenn man mit den füßen aber nicht auf den boden kommt, weil das oberrohr zu hoch ist, ist das schon blöd, zumal dann häufig auch der sattel nicht weit genug nach unten gestellt werden kann, wenn man dhs fährt.


----------



## kate82 (17. Juni 2010)

ja cool wäre das schon wenn ich mal mit den füßen runterkommen würde, GRINS


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2010)

Jo, und ich habe bei allen meinen Rädern kein Problem mit dem Überstand. Trotz meiner Zwergengröße ist überall noch genug Luft.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2010)

Ok dann kann sie nur das Bullit nehmen, denn tiefer kann sie nur bei einem Dirtbike. So nun werde ich euch Mädels mal wieder unter euch lassen, sonst  heißt es wieder die Männer hängen sich hier rein. 

Egal welche Bike, viel Spaß beim fahren


----------



## VoikaZ (19. Juni 2010)

Hi Kathrin,

somit hat sich das Hardtail wohl doch erledigt, oder?
Naja, auch in Ordnung, find nur schade, das ich es so erfahren durfte 
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche,

m.f.G.

Volker

Edit sagt, wenn Du Dir es noch anders überlegen solltest, Du weißt ja wie ich zu erreichen bin


----------



## Bulldozer (20. Juni 2010)

kate82 schrieb:


> Hi Mädls,
> 
> suche ein Freeride evtl. Enduro Bike, selber bin ich nur 1,61 groß und brauch was wendiges .



Hallo Kathrin,

Bin zwar ein Mann, aber von der Grösse her passe ich hier rein 

Ich, bei 161 mit dem Verhältnis eher kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper, habe mich für ein Trek Scratch 9 in M, also ein 17.5", was aber einem üblichen 16" Rahmen entspricht, entschieden. Mit der Vario-Sattelstütze Kind Shock i950 mit 100mm perfekt für kleine Fahrer-innen, die aber auch gerne hochfahren möchten. Möchtest du mehr übers Scratch erfahren, schreib's hier rein.


----------



## cosy (20. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> ich finds krass überteuert und das is nur n x-fusion drin die gabel is marke eigenbau von bionicon weiss ned ob die gut ist!



die Gabel funktioniert einwandfrei - man muss nur daran denken, hin und wieder etwas Öl auf die Tauchrohre zu geben. Genial ist bei Bionicon die absolut einmalige Geometrieverstellung. Zugegebenermaßen kann die Bionicon-Gabel im Vergleich zu einer (gut eingestellten) Top-Foxgabel nicht ganz mithalten, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass das nur wenige Biker bemerken... Vorteil ist vor allem, dass das Einstellen sowie die Wartung Idiotensicher sind...
Aber: teuer ist es wirklich - vor allem das Supershuttle FR... Meiner Meinung nach trotzdem eine Überlegung wert...

Übrigens: ich fahre seit 3 Jahren - sprich ca. 10.000 km ein Bionicon Edison und bin sehr zufrieden damit, vor allem mit dem sehr großen Einsatzspektrum.


----------



## AntiSoftie (20. Juni 2010)

cosy schrieb:


> die Gabel funktioniert einwandfrei - man muss nur daran denken, hin und wieder etwas Öl auf die Tauchrohre zu geben. Genial ist bei Bionicon die absolut einmalige Geometrieverstellung. Zugegebenermaßen kann die Bionicon-Gabel im Vergleich zu einer (gut eingestellten) Top-Foxgabel nicht ganz mithalten, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass das nur wenige Biker bemerken... Vorteil ist vor allem, dass das Einstellen sowie die Wartung Idiotensicher sind...
> Aber: teuer ist es wirklich - vor allem das Supershuttle FR... Meiner Meinung nach trotzdem eine Überlegung wert...
> 
> Übrigens: ich fahre seit 3 Jahren - sprich ca. 10.000 km ein Bionicon Edison und bin sehr zufrieden damit, vor allem mit dem sehr großen Einsatzspektrum.



jo das is doch der werbespruch sogar von bionicon oder? hatte ich doch als ich im krankenhaus war gelesen.. der ging irgendwie so : wir bauen nicht die besten cc racer... auch ned die besten dhler .. dafür bauen wir simpel einzustellene bikes die fun machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (20. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> jo das is doch der werbespruch sogar von bionicon oder? hatte ich doch als ich im krankenhaus war gelesen.. der ging irgendwie so : wir bauen nicht die besten cc racer... auch ned die besten dhler .. dafür bauen wir simpel einzustellene bikes die fun machen!



genau so ist es - es ist ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau. und das ist in etwa das, was die Thread-Erstellerin sucht: nen Enduro, dass man gut bergauf bewegen kann.


----------



## schatten (21. Juni 2010)

kate82 schrieb:


> suche ein Freeride evtl. Enduro Bike, selber bin ich nur 1,61 groß und brauch was wendiges .
> Federweg sollte bei 150/160 liegen und würde u. a. trotzdem gerne noch uphill fahren....
> Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen?



Als kurzbeiniger (73cm) männlicher Biker darf ich vielleicht auch noch was vorschlagen:

Morewood Mbuzi, das ist in Größe S so niedrig, daß ich auch noch Schrittfreiheit hatte (wobei Hopi ja schon alles zum Thema Schrittfreiheit gesagt hat), und wendig ist es in der Tat.

Edit: Hier gibts den Mbuzi-Rahmen gerade recht günstig, ist zwar das 08er Modell, aber so richtig entscheidendes hat sich daran nicht geändert.


----------



## MelleD (22. Juni 2010)

hättest den link mal nicht reingestellt. Mein Finger ist schon auf bestellen, mein Konto schreit von hinten: NEIN!!


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2010)

ich werfe mal das nomad in den raum.  meine frau fährt es auch in s.







ist als freerider meines erachtens besser als das bullit.


----------



## AntiSoftie (22. Juni 2010)

jo das is doch nice das santa  schönes bike!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2010)

..santa is aber recht  teuer .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (25. Juni 2010)

kann das Votec V.SX empfehlen. da der Rahmen speziell angefertigt wird, kann man da auch sicher was entsprechend für die Größe besprechen. das ist ein Endura mit sehr guten Freeride eigenschaften ;-) ist auch schön leicht und macht vieles mit 
oder das V.FR, geht dann allerdings mehr in richtig Freeride, damit wird uphill ziemlich schwer ;-)


----------



## Vaena (25. Juni 2010)

So. Nun auch wieder aktuell.
Da ja irgendein Arsch mein Cannondale Scalpel Feminine geklaut hat ists wieder aktuell:

Suche ein Marathonfully (oder doch Hardtail) ... Vorschläge bitte:

- Grösse XS (oder kleiner S Rahmen): Standover darf 70cm nicht viel überschreiten, Oberrohr sollte auch kurz sein
- robust (das Scapel hat nach einem Monat schon Scheuerspuren entlang der Kabelzüge gehabt)
- nach Möglichkeit leicht aber eher Alu als Carbon
- wenns geht keine Rockshocks Reba als Gabel
- Geometire eher sportlich...nicht so ein Lady-Gesundheitslenker-mit 5 Spacern
- Bremsen, die mit kleinen Händen und kurzen Fingern bedienbar sind

ich bin 1.58m gross und mit 58kg keine Elfe, aber auch kein Schwergewicht.

Rausfallen tun: Cannondale (zu empfindlich), Lapierre (Standover), Giant (gefâllt mir einfach nicht), Simplon (Standover), Müsing (Standover).

Nächste Woche geh ich Corratec und Stevens testen.

EngineLab ist dabei mir ein Testrad in S aufzubauen (das NGN100 v8).

Habt ihr noch Vorschläge was ich noch so ausprobieren sollte?


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

..suches noch was ?verkaufe mein transalp ht in 17 zoll - weiss- ... wirst aber mitlerweile sicher schon was gefundn haben ..


----------



## kate82 (2. September 2010)

Also meine Suche hat sich erledigt ), MERCI.....


----------

